

Facebook as a platform for your small business - vrikhter
http://vladik.rikhter.org/2010/05/25/facebook-as-a-platform-for-your-small-business/

======
KERMIT
That sounds a lot like the Angelfire site builder that some people used to
create sites way back in 1994.

